# suoranaisesti



## Gavril

Häkkinen, _Nykysuomen etymologinen sanakirja_ 1235 (entry for _sählätä_):



> _sähly_ on muodostettu esim. mallin _hiihdellä : hiihtely_ mukaan, vaikka _sählätä_-verbistä ei suoranaisesti voikaan johtaa _y_-johtimista teonnimeä.



"[The word] _sähly_ is formed on the model of, e.g., _hiihdellä : hiihtely_, although one cannot [...] derive a verbal noun from the verb _sählätä_ with the formant -_y_."

What do you think would be a good translation of _suoranaisesti _in this case? My dictionary suggests “actual, real” as translations for _suoranainen_, but they don’t quite seem to fit here.

Hyvää iltapäivää


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Suoranaisesti_ is an adverb, so both your adjectives are automatically wrong. How about _actual*ly*?_


----------



## Hakro

I agree with GOM. Another possible translation for _suoranaisesti_ is "in fact".

But I disagree with Häkkinen:


> _sähly_ on muodostettu esim. mallin _hiihdellä : hiihtely_ mukaan


If it were so, it should have been _sähläillä : sähläily_. After all, _sähly_ is an artificial word that doesn't obey the rules of Finnish language. 
(It's not the only insanity in the Finnish sports vocabulary; the sports journalists' language is considered the second worst slang, after the jailhouse prisoners' language.)


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Suoranaisesti_ is an adverb, so both your adjectives are automatically wrong. How about _actual*ly*?_



I know that _suoranaisesti_ is an adverb, but the translation "actually" doesn't seem to fit the context either. In that case, Häkkinen would be saying that you can't "actually" do what she just admitted has been done.

Maybe "properly" (i.e., "according to standard grammatical conventions") would be a better translation of _suoranaisesti_ here?

Or maybe _ei ... voikaan_ in this context means "shouldn't be able to (according to standard grammatical conventions)"?

Let me know what you think.

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> I know that _suoranaisesti_ is an adverb, but the translation "actually" doesn't seem to fit the context either. In that case, Häkkinen would be saying that you can't "actually" do what she just admitted has been done.
> 
> Maybe "properly" (i.e., "according to standard grammatical conventions") would be a better translation of _suoranaisesti_ here?


Yes, you're right. _Properly_ is better.


----------



## akana

> What do you think would be a good translation of suoranaisesti in this case? My dictionary suggests “actual, real” as translations for suoranainen, but they don’t quite seem to fit here.



Perhaps "directly?" My dictionary (WSOY 2000, Suomi-Englanti-Suomi Sanakirja) also suggests "actual" and "real," but a look at the entry for "direct" in the English/Finnish section shows the following: "_*a direct result of something*_ suoranainen seuraus jstak."


----------



## Gavril

akana said:


> Perhaps "directly?" My dictionary (WSOY 2000, Suomi-Englanti-Suomi Sanakirja) also suggests "actual" and "real," but a look at the entry for "direct" in the English/Finnish section shows the following: "_*a direct result of something*_ suoranainen seuraus jstak."



"Directly" was my first thought, too, but so far, the only dictionary I've found that supports this translation is the one at sanakirja.org (which lists the meanings of _suoranainen_ as "1. downright, 2. direct").


----------



## sakvaka

_En nyt suoranaisesti tarkoittanut tuota, mutta voihan sen noinkin muotoilla._
_Tämä ei nyt suoranaisesti liity aiheeseen, mutta sanonpahan kuitenkin.
_
If we try to find a common definition, how about this:
suoranaisesti = 1) toisin kuin on ehkä annettu ymmärtää, 2) suoraan

I dislike the alternative 'actually, in fact' (_itse asiassa_), because that in my opinion conveys the idea of getting surprised at something or acting as an expert. With _suoranaisesti_ the hidden idea is 'it isn't as straightforward as it looks', I think. Do you find my tumble of thoughts understandable? Can other natives agree on it?


----------

